# is this viv ok?



## joshsl (Apr 26, 2009)

i brought my first snake today after wanting one since i was about 2!!1

its a butter corn and i brough all of the viv and light and stuff from shirley aquatics

im and abit worried though because i have a habistat dimming thermostat 

it seems to me that the viv isnt getting warm enough

it is a glass viv recomended by the place where i brought it from but has a vented top

i have placed the lamp ontop of the viv in the corner (75watt bulb) but it seems that is isnt getting warm enough. the snake keeps going around the tank and then hiding behind the foam scenery background(i know it needs to hide)

pictures to try and help you understand
The viv









the thermo stat









the light









the place where the thermostat sits(directly under the light)










and just a picture of the snake










also what is the correct temperature for it to be set at in the day and night (guide lines)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

im sure people will point out lots of things wrong with that set up, you may want to take it back to the shop and get a swap for some thing better.
The main things wrong are your snake needs more floor space and less hight and will out grow that viv.
also corns are active at night and not day so you will need to use a red bulb or heat mat or the snake will hide from that light you are using thinking its day time all the time.
best thing to do is take the viv back to the shop.


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

couple of things wrong there mate one of them is very obvious and that is that aint no snake tank thats more of a crested ghecko tank or iguana tank anyway the other problem is the vented top heat rises my freind and thats were its goin staright out the top and in my opinion its to tall and not wide enough theres a couple of things you could try one of them is to blank the top of either with wood or something substantial to keep heat in and just a quick question do you have a heat mat underneith


----------



## joshsl (Apr 26, 2009)

would something like tin foil be ok to blank the top off with


----------



## joshsl (Apr 26, 2009)

also no i dont have a heat mat as the women recomended me against it and i have read else where on the internet that they can cause problems


----------



## Daniel_123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi 
Heat mats can be very useful! especially at night when the light is off, it may also solve the temp problem if you just use a stat with it.
But i agree i think you should take it back and get one of these, Triple 8 Reptiles - Triple 8 Reptiles Melamine Vivarium 48 X 24 X 24 inches Oak


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

if you ask me the woman in the shop doesnt no squat heat mats are used because snakes need belly heat to help digest food and it can also keep temps up aswell tin foil might work but its best you get a more suitable viv with less height and more width preferabley a wood viv as the post above describes but heat mats are needed not only for heat at night if needed but digestion aswell ok bud


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Daniel_123 said:


> Hi
> Heat mats can be very useful! especially at night when the light is off, it may also solve the temp problem if you just use a stat with it.
> But i agree i think you should take it back and get one of these, Triple 8 Reptiles - Triple 8 Reptiles Melamine Vivarium 48 X 24 X 24 inches Oak


wouldn't a 36x18x18 be big enough, cos its quite a small snake or do you just mean that type of viv


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

That is a very tall viv for a corn so small!! And I've always used heat mats for all of my corns and no problems, aslong as its not too hot for the snake


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

snake length= width + depth of viv.
approx.
i always use a heat mat OR ceramic bulb (either way i always have a thermostat.).
snakes like corns/royals i use wooden vivs, for snakes that prefer higher humidity (e.g crb) i use glass vivs.
TBH at least you dont have it in a massive 6ft viv, on sand, with an unguarded, un statted bulb. 
:lol2:


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

reptilefever said:


> if you ask me the woman in the shop doesnt no squat heat mats are used because *snakes need belly heat to help digest food* and it can also keep temps up aswell tin foil might work but its best you get a more suitable viv with less height and more width preferabley a wood viv as the post above describes but heat mats are needed not only for heat at night if needed but digestion aswell ok bud


That's leopard gecko logic...snakes' don't specifically need belly heat to digest their food.

To the OP...here is what you want for an ideal set up:

Adult corn:

3' x 2' x 2' viv (or 4' long)
2 hides (one at each end)
Digital Thermometer/Hygrometer with probe 
Substrate 
Water Bowl
Heat Source (infrared light or ceramic heater are best)
Heat Guard (for above)
Thermostat

Hatchling Corn:

RUB (really useful box - tub)
2 Hides
Digital Thermometer/Hygrometer with probe
Substrate
Water Bowl
Heat Mat under tub
Thermostat

Regarding the cost:

Substrate can be newspaper (I think this is the best substrate you can get...easy to change, absorbant, clean, no loose particles which the snake may accidentally injest and therfore no need to tub feed etc...) and it is free. 

Most decent newsagents will give you big piles of unsold newspaper for free if you ask for it.

Hide Boxes can be B&Q seedling trays or plant trays upturned with a hole cut in them. Again, I use these and they're perfect and easy to clean. Plus the black ones are great for a really safe feeling hide box. Alternatively cat litter trays for larger corns/royals etc.


But yes, as has been said the woman in the shop you got the advice from obviously knows squat.

Exoterra vivs are designed for aborial reptiles - pygmy chameleons, anoles, GTPs, ATBs, crested geckos, frogs and such like.

For starters a glass tank isn't suitable for snakes. They're very exposed which causes stress. Glass isn't very good at maintaining heat - you'll find it hard to keep a steady temperature, especially with the mesh top.

Plus, the corn will grow out of the tank in a matter of months/weeks. 

It's the floor space you need to look at - of which is very little in exo terras. You need to be able to create and maintain a heat gradient across the viv - 18'' is a very small space to attempt this when you're not using a heat mat.

What are you using to heat the tank??

The corn is a hatchling, so I'd suggest you getting a RUB for it and increasing the size as he grows, until he is okay to go in an adult sized viv. Smaller snakes tend to be stressed by larger spaces, so most people tub them first, and increase the tub a couple of sizes before placing in a viv.

If I were you I'd buy a 9L RUB online etc, and get it all set up for your snake with a heat mat underneath on a pulse proportionate (or matstat) thermostat, so it's all ready to go. THEN go back to the shop (notify them now) and get a refund on the exo terra, and get a proper wooden viv for when it is of adult size.

Heating in a proper viv when the snake is larger - I'd strongly reccommend the use of a ceramic heater or infrared bulb, either with need a light guard around them to prevent the snake from touching the source.

A ceramic heater emits true infrared heat - where no visible light is present. They last for AGES and provide a good heat from above. Like the sun. And it does heat the floor too, for those people who think heat from above isn't as natural as from below.

An infrared heat bulb is a red spotlight, the same as other reptile spotlight heat lamps; but red light is less stressful than a stark bright white light.

BOTH/EITHER of the above heat sources are designed to be left on 24/7...so you won't need a heat mat for nights.

A thermal drop of a night isn't required...so you don't need to worry there. Although if you wanted to you could just drop the temps a couple of degrees on the thermostat.

Yes, you can use a heat mat inside a wooden viv for an adult...but if you ask me, heat mats are only suitable for underneath tubs, or in incubators. An adult corns' urine can easily penetrate the terminal block (where the wire meets the mat) on heat mats, and cause electric shock. I have first hand experience of this! You can of course use aquarium sealant to waterproof the terminal block, and seal the mat to the floor of the viv. 

BUT heat mats aren't designed to heat the air - they only heat upon contact. So you'd really struggle to maintain proper ambient temps in any viv with a heat mat. And this would risk your snake developing a respiratory infection (R.I). I think they're horrible things for inside vivs. 

I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Have a look at the "How to house your first snake" thread on here for piccies: you'd be much better off with a small plastic box and a heat mat. Then all you've got to do is to take the glass viv back (or sell it to someone who keeps chameleons)


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

its only a hatchling so get a rub and a heatmat, when it gets bigger get a wooden viv and a bigger heatmat. allways have hides and thermostats very important. glass tanks are only really good for lizards. hope this helps.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

a decent size rub and a heat matt will do the snake for a long time also use newspaper. is it me or do allot of rep shops not know what there doing.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I just cant believe the shop sold you a tank that is so totally unsuitable for a corn snake!! (well, I can actually). Its no wonder people have problems with reptiles, as many of them trust the pet shops to give correct advice and sell correct equipment. Unfortunately this kind of thing happens a lot. Lots of good advice already given - I'd definitely take it back. Perhaps print out the replies from here and take them with you if you feel you need something to back you up.


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

pied pythons said:


> That's leopard gecko logic...snakes' don't specifically need belly heat to digest their food.
> 
> To the OP...here is what you want for an ideal set up:
> 
> ...


Good information there, well worth reading for a beginner to reps.


----------



## Cants (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had exo terra's in the past and I think they are brilliant for Frogs and Terrapins etc they arent great for snakes.

When I had my exo terra I too was struggling with temps, what I did was civer the back and sides with Polystyrene from BnQ and that made the temps stable.

I would take that tank back and swap it for one with more floorspace also.

Or better still, Ditch exo terra and get a wooden Viv - easy to mantain the temps and no clear glass that freaks the snakes out.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello, 
Rightt, 
1st; viv isn't suitable for that snake.
Im not sure its suitable for any snake actually ! 
2nd; It needs more floor space, no need to worry about the height really.
3rd; Go back to the shop owner, see about taking your snake and ask to swap, if the shops reliable and your viv thats in use now is in excellent condition he might swap or buy it off you for another viv.
4th; LOVELY SNAKE , hope you enjoy your first pet snake 
& i hope my advice has helped a little :2thumb:


----------



## kinggazzaman (May 2, 2009)

I've got 3 corns and i use and underfloor heat mat and we hav had no problem with it, also i would recommend getting some more floor space for your snake as mine are about 3 - 4 foot long as you can proberbly tell your corn will outgrow that viv.


You will become hooked on reptiles now, we got our corns a year ago and we have just got 15 eggs and a bearded dragon
By the way that is an amazing colour morphe and i hope one of my eggs hatches to be an awesome morph like yours.


----------

